# vinyl top replacement



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I want to redo the top on my GP.

So after you strip the old one off what do you replace it with? Do they sell these things new?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

its actually a molded peice that needs to be recovered.


----------



## mrmorpheoso (Jun 2, 2005)

go to an automotive upholstry shop they'll hook you up. Im guessing it would be pretty pricy I don't know :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

a half top like that should cost 75.00 dollaz cause i got a full top done on my old caprice fro 175.00 with 2 humps


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

they charge $400 up here :angry:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

wow fuckin $75-$175 ...thats it...fuck up in nor. cali they charge like 400-600 fuck.!!!


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

like 150 when my grandad redid his on his lincoln


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)

They want $700 to do it up here :uh:


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

they quoted me 275 installed for my old cutty up here.... and that was for a phantom top too!!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Jul 4 2005, 12:40 AM
> *they quoted me 275 installed for my old cutty up here.... and that was for a phantom top too!!!!
> [snapback]3359049[/snapback]​*


damn...i love those tops...they want like 450 for a half phantom top here though!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

i work on a upholstery shop and we charge 175 for 1/2 top and 300 to 400 for full top over here in h-toun


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

a full top on a car that already has the trim,etc is about $250-400.

lots of older classics will have resto top pre sewed and everything,but maybe not for your car yet


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

there is a cat close to me that will do them for abouot 150.00


----------

